# Nexplanon Removal/Insertion



## gonzalesl2010

If a removal and insertion of a Nexplanon is being done on the same d.o.s. what is the correct diagnosis code(s) to use?

Any help will be appreciated.   Thank you.


----------



## CodingKing

Z30.46 
*
Encounter for surveillance of implantable subdermal contraceptive*
Encounter for checking, reinsertion or removal of implantable subdermal contraceptive


----------



## gonzalesl2010

Thank you.


----------



## Riehen

*response*

Try Z30.46 this code covers removing and reinsertion of the Nexaplanon.


----------



## gonzalesl2010

Riehen said:


> Try Z30.46 this code covers removing and reinsertion of the Nexaplanon.



Thank you.


----------



## gonzalesl2010

CodingKing said:


> Z30.46
> *
> Encounter for surveillance of implantable subdermal contraceptive*
> Encounter for checking, reinsertion or removal of implantable subdermal contraceptive



Thank you.


----------



## LOVETAMBRA

*Nexplanon coding*



gonzalesl2010 said:


> If a removal and insertion of a Nexplanon is being done on the same d.o.s. what is the correct diagnosis code(s) to use?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.   Thank you.



Use Z30.017 FOR INSERTION
Z30.46 for removal or follow up
Here's how I code it for removal and insertion same day=    11983 w dx Z30.017 & Z30.46  + 96372-59 for the local anesthetic since we do not bill for the meds 
                                                                                       and J7307 with Z30.017 also 81025 with Z32.02 neg preg test.

I suggest you get the OB/Gyn Coding Companion from Optum360- IT'S MY BILLING BIBLE


----------



## mitchellde

It would be incorrect to use the Z30.017 with the Z30.46 for this scenario.  First the Z30.0 category has an exclude 1 note for all Z30.4 codes which means they cannot be coded together.  Second the Z30.017 is for initial prescription not for the removal and reinsertion.  You need to use only the Z30.46 for the removal and reinsertion.  You also cannot bill for the injection of the local.  You can bill the pregnancy test with the Z32.02 code.


----------

